
A radical pessimist's guide to the next 10 years (2012) - Futurebot
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/a-radical-pessimists-guide-to-the-next-10-years/article1321040/?page=all
======
fennecfoxen
> 8) Try to live near a subway entrance. In a world of crazy-expensive oil,
> it's the only real estate that will hold its value, if not increase.

Bah. If we're really _radically_ pessimistic, why would we assume that the
government is going to keep subways running? We'll ride to work and back on a
run-down unsafe old jitney-bus held together with string and chewing gum
(duct-tape if you pay extra for first class service). Or a rusty old bicycle.

:P

------
zantana
46) Despite interesting premises, many articles will just be unedited stream
of conscious fluff pieces. Wildly inconsistent in quality and often submitted
with little concern beyond fulfilling a certain word count.

------
TrainedMonkey
"We will still be annoyed by people who pun, but we will be able to show them
mercy because punning will be revealed to be some sort of connectopathic
glitch: The punner, like someone with Tourette's, has no medical ability not
to pun"

It took me until this point to realize this is satire playing parody of our
fears.

------
ZanyProgrammer
Some of those predictions have been around a long time-perhaps in 1994 Quebec
might have been pictured as leaving Canada, but it never came to pass, and
seems anachronistic in 2015. Quebec becoming independent seemed almost like a
trope or cliche for 90s sci fi.

------
hackaflocka
The exact opposite of each of these things will happen.

------
danbruc
I don't think our future will be that bright.
([http://i.imgur.com/lM5lmHt.png](http://i.imgur.com/lM5lmHt.png)) [1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limits_to_Growth](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limits_to_Growth)

------
tokai
>The Arctic will become like Antarctica - an everyone/no one space

I don't think so. The arctic countries are really really keen on splitting
that pie, and the talks are already on their way.

------
tomjen3
Half of those things aren't even predictions they are just meaningless
statements; those that are predictions are not based on any arguments.

Piece of rubbish.

------
angersock
I think the point about considering people with lower tech as pass-aggressive
control freaks has already come to pass.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Oh really? <throwing away pieces of Google Glass while wiping from my face the
blood flowing out of a broken nose>

------
searine
This reads like a shitty distopian novel.

------
anthonyarroyo
"Stupid people will be in charge, only to be replaced by ever-stupider people.
You will live in a world without kings, only princes in whom our faith is
shattered"

A million times this

~~~
carsongross
If only I could be so optimistic. Stupid people wouldn't be able to conceive
of or execute on the ideas emerging from Washington DC.

We should be so lucky as to be ruled by ever more stupid people.

